# rauxa



## merquiades

Manipulació periodística a la catalana:  Més seny i no tanta rauxa

Hola a tothom
Podeu explicar-me què significa la paraula "rauxa" en aquest o en qualsevol context?
1) Del context entenc que "rauxa" és el contrari del seny....  Que els periodistes es posin més seriosos, més savis, que facin millor la seva faena, i que no diguin o no facin tantes bestieses, que no escriguin qualsevol cosa...??
2) Sembla que rauxa és sinònim de "ràbia, fùria", però no crec que vulguin que "siguin més responsables i no hi hagi tanta fùria"??
3) Manipulació = rauxa ??

L'article parla de diaris que escriuen mentides sobre la gent famosa i falsifiquen fotos i tot tipus de documents per tal de vendre més periòdics.

Gràcies per endavant
Bona vespreda


----------



## Lurrezko

Jo entenc que rauxa voldria dir pensada sobtada, ocurrència, en contraposició a seny, que seria una opinió mesurada i amb criteri. 

Salut


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> Jo entenc que rauxa voldria dir pensada sobtada, ocurrència, en contraposició a seny, que seria una opinió mesurada i amb criteri.
> 
> Salut



Hola Lurrezko.  Doncs, és un capritx?


----------



## Lurrezko

Més aviat entenc que escriuen el primer que se'ls passa pel cap, o bé que escriuen sense rigor o sense parar-se a calibrar les conseqüències del que escriuen. De manera poc assenyada, en definitiva.


----------



## merquiades

Lurrezko said:


> Més aviat entenc que escriuen el primer que se'ls passa pel cap, o bé que escriuen sense rigor o sense parar-se a calibrar les conseqüències del que escriuen. De manera poc assenyada, en definitiva.



Gràcies Lurrezko.  L'has descrit bien.  Ja veig el que vol dir.  Deu ser una paraula molt catalana


----------



## ACQM

Rauxa és una paraula molt catalana, de fet és diu que els catalans fem servir bé "el seny i la rauxa". El que vol dir es que sabem ser assenyats, curosos, mesurats quan cal i que també sabem posar pasió i empenta quan toca.


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies.  Molt ben explicat. És lògic que es va fer servir tot junts.  Seny és el contrari de rauxa.


----------



## xenius

merquiades said:


> Manipulació periodística a la catalana:  Més seny i no tanta rauxa
> 
> Hola a tothom
> Podeu explicar-me què significa la paraula "rauxa" en aquest o en qualsevol context?
> 1) Del context entenc que "rauxa" és el contrari del seny....  Que els periodistes es posin més seriosos, més savis, que facin millor la seva faena, i que no diguin o no facin tantes bestieses, que no escriguin qualsevol cosa...??
> 2) Sembla que rauxa és sinònim de "ràbia, fùria", però no crec que vulguin que "siguin més responsables i no hi hagi tanta fùria"??
> 3) Manipulació = rauxa ??
> 
> L'article parla de diaris que escriuen mentides sobre la gent famosa i falsifiquen fotos i tot tipus de documents per tal de vendre més periòdics.
> 
> Gràcies per endavant
> Bona vespreda



Crec que la traducció correcta al castellà seria "arrebato"


----------

